# Los primeros 1.000 de Csalrais



## Lurrezko

Don Csalrais, nuestro compañero tinerfeño, ha llegado a sus primeros 1.000 mensajes, todos ellos juiciosos, amables e informativos. Lo que, visto como está el mundo, se dice pronto. Yo siempre lo sigo con placer, y espero seguir haciéndolo durante mucho tiempo. ¡Felicidades!

Aquí, un vinito de la tierra, para los brindis.


----------



## Colchonero

Bien merecidas las felicitaciones. Un placer leer tus aportaciones, estimado Csalrais.


----------



## Calambur

¡Hey!, acabo de llegar la segunda. Esto merece un brindis: a la salud de Csalrais, a quien siempre es un gusto leer... y a la mía, que, por una vez, llego 'temprano'. Aquí, para los que vayan agregándose.
¡Felicitaciones, amigo!


----------



## Csalrais

Ay, en el momento en que vi el título me arrepentí un poquito de no haber puesto mi nombre en la lista de "sin celebraciones" pero al entrar y ver los mensajes está claro que a uno se le pasan esas cosas . Con el permiso de los presentes y los que vayan a venir y en estos días de fiesta en mi pueblo tiraré de lo tradicional e invitaré a unos entrantes: un escaldón de gofio, y una "carne fiesta". Los canarios solemos preferir comidas sencillas entre amigos, ¡pero que nadie se quede con hambre!

Y ya que Lurrezko trae el vino y Calambur sube el nivel permítanme que ofrezca lo que muchos jóvenes canarios consideran nuestra bebida más tradicional , el arehucas.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Arehucas? Ah, esto se anima. Voy por las chácaras...


----------



## Csalrais

Puedes estar seguro de que les darías un uso muchísimo mejor del que les daría yo, en mis manos un timple o cualquier clase de instrumento sea de la tierra o no es un arma de destrucción masiva. Menos mal que hay otros en el mundo que saben del tema.


----------



## Lurrezko

El difunto don José Antonio Ramos, sin ir más lejos.


----------



## cbrena

Da gusto encontrarse con gente agradable, con gente que sabe cómo comunicar con serenidad sus conocimientos y su opinión. Cuando además éstos son jóvenes, me hacen sentirme tranquila y optimista con el futuro.

En este foro me ocurre lo mismo con nuestro amigo Csalrais. Bien merecido ese _don_ Csalrais por tus primeros 1.000 mensajes. ¡Felicidades!

Por cierto, nada de inscribirse en esa lista antes de los 1.000, por este trance hay que pasar. 

Me voy para la mesa del picoteo.


----------



## Csalrais

Lurrezko said:


> El difunto don José Antonio Ramos, sin ir más lejos.



Siempre era un espectáculo ver a tan GRAN hombre (en todos los sentidos) agarrar con mimo el pequeño timple y darle toda su energía para crear maravillas a cinco cuerdas.

Como apunte musical para mí fue una sorpresa descubrir que es un instrumento típico en origen de las islas orientales y lo cierto es que de allí son todos los maestros. De hecho quien acuda a alguna fiesta en El Hierro, la más occidental de las islas, comprobará que los bailes típicos se hacen con tambores, chácaras y pitos y sin instrumentos de cuerda.



cbrena said:


> Da gusto encontrarse con gente agradable, con gente que sabe cómo comunicar con serenidad sus conocimientos y su opinión. Cuando además éstos son jóvenes, me hacen sentirme tranquila y optimista con el futuro.
> 
> En este foro me ocurre lo mismo con nuestro amigo Csalrais. Bien merecido ese _don_ Csalrais por tus primeros 1.000 mensajes. ¡Felicidades!
> 
> Por cierto, nada de inscribirse en esa lista antes de los 1.000, por este trance hay que pasar.
> 
> Me voy para la mesa del picoteo.



Ah, los ritos iniciáticos, persisten en este mundo de hoy, disimulados pero presentes. Lo paso con gusto en todo caso.

Y ante tantos elogios me gustaría decir que si alguna vez soy demasiado vehemente en las discusiones en el foro espero que sepan perdonarme los demás foreros. Estoy acostumbrado de otros foros a seguir conversaciones hasta sus últimas consecuencias y a veces acabo haciendo mío un hilo por puro "cansinismo". Sepan en todo caso que nunca lo hago con mala intención ni ánimo de confrontación.


----------



## duvija

Traigo esto de regalo. Y no se quejen, caraj.....
Felicitaciones, csalrais, bien merecidas por cierto.


----------



## Vampiro

Congratuleichons.
Me gustan tus aportes, me gustan las discusiones, me gusta el vino y me gustan las fiestas.
En resumen: un forero imprescindible.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un saludo y unas palabras de ánimo: a esos mil que sigan millares, tantos como la arena de los desiertos líbicos; que sean incontables y reflejen la luz como espejo que a todos ilumina. Un abrazo.


----------



## swift

Felicidades, Csalrais. Eres uno de los foristas más valiosos que tenemos y siempre es un placer leerte. Por favor, sigue aportando tus comentarios y, sobre todo, síguelo haciendo con mano izquierda como hasta ahora.

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## Pinairun

Os propongo celebrar la ocasión con unas cuantas isas y folías. Cantemos y bailemos en honor de este compañero tan amable, valioso y preciado, que siempre llega a tiempo y con la palabra justa.

¡Felicitaciones, Csalrais!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Enhorabuena y sigue con tus sabios comentarios.

Un abrazo


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Os propongo celebrar la ocasión con unas cuantas isas y folías. Cantemos y bailemos en honor de este compañero tan amable, valioso y preciado, que siempre llega a tiempo y con la palabra justa.
> 
> ¡Felicitaciones, Csalrais!


¿Folías tiene algo que ver con foll...? no, no creo 
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> ¿Folías tiene algo que ver con foll...? no, no creo
> _



Vamp, el Incorregible.


----------



## Csalrais

Lo bueno de pasar tiempo separado del foro, al menos entre ayer y hoy,  es poder volver y leer los elogiosos mensajes acumulados. Muchísimas  gracias a quienes se toman la molestia de parar aunque sea un momento a  dejar palabras amables.



Pinairun said:


> Os propongo  celebrar la ocasión con unas cuantas isas y folías. Cantemos y bailemos  en honor de este compañero tan amable, valioso y preciado, que siempre  llega a tiempo y con la palabra justa.
> 
> ¡Felicitaciones, Csalrais!



Cuidado, que con poco más que  eso, un poco de vino y queso, montas un baile de magos. Y que nadie  piense que aquí los magos se dedican al baile más a que otras cosas: *mago*  es, como menciona el DRAE, el nombre tradicional que recibía el  campesino canario (y hoy en día se usa para nombrar los bailes con traje típico). De la segunda acepción que propone el diccionario,  que nadie que venga a Canarias piense bien de quien le diga "¡Fuerte mago  estás hecho!" pues poco tendrá que ver con la prestidigitación y mucho  con la incultura y el ser bruto.



Vampiro said:


> ¿Folías tiene algo que ver con foll...? no, no creo
> _



Que la palabra _folía_ venga de la palabra francesa para _locura_ no es mucho mejor, pero es un poquito más poético y sugerente que eso . Y tampoco es que las folías sean las composiciones más adecuadas como, ejem, paso previo a esa palabra (aunque de todo hay en la viña del señor), como se puede escuchar aquí :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7xzqm2u-Q4


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Qué buen enlace!!.
Gracias.
_


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, Csalrais. Que sea por muchos miles más.


----------



## Peterdg

También de mi parte, 
¡¡¡felicidades!!!​
Es un placer leerte y espero que podamos seguir disfrutando de tu aportes.

Un saludo,

Peter


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me sumo con mucho agrado a los que homenajean a un participante que escribe bien y razona mejor. Nos vemos aquí mismo muy pronto, a los 2.000.


----------



## blasita

Mi más sincera felicitación, Csalrais.

Creo que ya sabes lo que pienso de ti y tus comentarios, pero bueno, en resumen: gracias por ser tan buen forero. Siempre que veo uno de tus mensajes voy para allá a leerlo; y siempre encuentro una respuesta certera, completa y encima interesante, o sea, todo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Csalrais

Muchas gracias por vuestros mensajes, Namarne, Peterdg, Oldy Nuts, blasita, foreros todos de los que puedo decir que sois, en mi opinión, pilares de aquellos subforos en los que participáis y del foro en general. Espero que podamos seguir compartiendo este foro durante mucho tiempo y que siempre (o al menos cuando podamos) sea para intercambios fructíferos y enriquecedores.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Se me pasó. Muchas felicidades. Un placer leer tus explicaciones.


----------



## juandiego

Muy cierto que es un placer leerte. Felicitaciones (tardías) por tus primeros mil y que se eleven al cuadrado.
Un abrazo.


----------

